# Mudflaps



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

What do you guys think? yay or nay?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> What do you guys think? yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! I feel like it gives it a wider stance too. Where did u get them from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Looks nice! I feel like it gives it a wider stance too. Where did u get them from?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.rallyarmor.com/index.php/rally-mud-flaps-2015-mkvii-jetta-c-60_271

It sucks because you have to take off the back tires to put the back ones on. Bleeeehhhh🤮


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> http://www.rallyarmor.com/index.php/rally-mud-flaps-2015-mkvii-jetta-c-60_271
> 
> It sucks because you have to take off the back tires to put the back ones on. Bleeeehhhh🤮
> 
> ...


Ahh lol. I want some but $150 a little hefty for mud flaps for now lol. U got more pics? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Ahh lol. I want some but $150 a little hefty for mud flaps for now lol. U got more pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


heres another good brand that Vw owners like. I was thinking of getting these but I liked the rally armor because their glossy. 
https://rokblokz.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

I could of stuck them out more but I didnt really want to .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> I could of stuck them out more but I didnt really want to .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I’m gonna wait on those but I just ordered some led headlight bulbs to match my aftermarket headlight I got and smoke tint for the taillight to see how I like it. These are the headlights almost may get some tires soon for my rims!!!!.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Nice. I’m gonna wait on those but I just ordered some led headlight bulbs to match my aftermarket headlight I got and smoke tint for the taillight to see how I like it. These are the headlights almost may get some tires soon for my rims!!!!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice nice. Next thing for me is the racechip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Nice nice. Next thing for me is the racechip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They 100 off right now for gts and dude has on on here for 300 for the rs. I almost got it but for me that is last. More expensive in the long run after use. More expensive gas and possibly blow the turbo cause I’ll be loving it so much hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> They 100 off right now for gts and dude has on on here for 300 for the rs. I almost got it but for me that is last. More expensive in the long run after use. More expensive gas and possibly blow the turbo cause I’ll be loving it so much hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally forgot about that....wouldnt that happen though if your always pushing it though? I dont intend to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> I totally forgot about that....wouldnt that happen though if your always pushing it though? I dont intend to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea probally. But racechip will shorten the life overall anyways I think. Not sure for sure but it make sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Yea probally. But racechip will shorten the life overall anyways I think. Not sure for sure but it make sense.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well in the long run everything will turn old. Just how life is man . As long as you make sure your cars running good you should be okay. 
Ive literally learned so much because of my other project car. Just how things are 🤷🏻*♂.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> Well in the long run everything will turn old. Just how life is man . As long as you make sure your cars running good you should be okay.
> Ive literally learned so much because of my other project car. Just how things are 🤷🏻*♂.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea true. I’m going to wait it out. Maybe they will have a better one in a couple of months. Not in a rush. I would be pissed if I got the gts and 2 months later a better one is released haha. Maybe I’ll email them and see if they are working on something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Yea true. I’m going to wait it out. Maybe they will have a better one in a couple of months. Not in a rush. I would be pissed if I got the gts and 2 months later a better one is released haha. Maybe I’ll email them and see if they are working on something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea. I will probably just save money. I dont know what I should do next then. Maybe lowering springs? H And R springs? Idk which ones are are good tbh. Ima do some research. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> Yea. I will probably just save money. I dont know what I should do next then. Maybe lowering springs? H And R springs? Idk which ones are are good tbh. Ima do some research.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don’t intend to but you will lmfao... look into coilovers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> You don’t intend to but you will lmfao... look into coilovers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean tbh. I dont want to lower my car alot. The roads here are just ass. I was thinking maybe just an inch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Zem4243 said:


> I mean tbh. I dont want to lower my car alot. The roads here are just ass. I was thinking maybe just an inch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


H&R sport springs with some good aftermarket shocks? That’s a good way to go


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> I mean tbh. I dont want to lower my car alot. The roads here are just ass. I was thinking maybe just an inch.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I feel that lol. I may not lower cause I already know something will get damaged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Yea I feel that lol. I may not lower cause I already know something will get damaged.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just want to get my other car fixed first. Then I will see where I will go from there. But other than that, I am just saving up some muh-nayeees.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> I just want to get my other car fixed first. Then I will see where I will go from there. But other than that, I am just saving up some muh-nayeees.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sold my other only have the Jetta now and when I got this exhaust I keep gunning it cause I love the sound I got to stop tho haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> I sold my other only have the Jetta now and when I got this exhaust I keep gunning it cause I love the sound I got to stop tho haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems to me that the gas blocks is going down way too fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> I sold my other only have the Jetta now and when I got this exhaust I keep gunning it cause I love the sound I got to stop tho haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you got the AWE exhaust no??? Notice any performance increases???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

Zem4243 said:


> you got the AWE exhaust no??? Notice any performance increases???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No I have 2.5 inch straight pipe catback exhaust. It sound good and mean. It does a a little drone at lower speeds but thinking about putting a 4” round magnaflow in the middle to reduce the drone. Sound mean tho for sure and not too loud I don’t think. I love going under bridges and Reving it to hear it roar lol. From what I think ur better off going to exhaust shop then buy the awe u can basically get that made cheap. Those diamond black tips are nice though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Cashmoney1902 said:


> Zem4243 said:
> 
> 
> > you got the AWE exhaust no??? Notice any performance increases???
> ...


 you pick up any power with the straight pipe cart back? More importantly did you lose any power? Doing this in a few days and wanna know before hand


----------



## Cashmoney1902 (May 26, 2018)

IReapZz said:


> you pick up any power with the straight pipe cart back? More importantly did you lose any power? Doing this in a few days and wanna know before hand


I didn’t get a dyno or anything but from what lit feel like there is a slight performance increase. I like it and recommend it. Cold start is a little loud for about a 1 -2 mins then gets a little quite with a bit of a rumble. I like it. If it’s too loud add a 4” magnaflow in the middle I’m thinking of doing it but I like the sound...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

IReapZz said:


> you pick up any power with the straight pipe cart back? More importantly did you lose any power? Doing this in a few days and wanna know before hand


I have a muffler and resonator delete replaced with a 2 inch piece of pipe. When doing tune or chip imma do 2.5 inch exhaust but for now stock 2 inch is good enough still it be better with 2.25 inch cat back. Either way I like it and about power I can’t tell you because I don’t have Dyno neither have I dynoed it. Torque hasn’t left either(don’t confuse torque loss because exhaust velocity with HP loss). I did notice less lag and boos threshold is somewhat extended. Before at times it would run out of breathe( feel like you were just wasting gas rather than moving) at around 5k rpms. Now I can feel it pulls all the way to 5.5k-6k rpms. Also another thing is I chirp tires much more and for longer while before I will chirp tires at 4K rpms and would only last till 5k rpms or so now if I don’t let go it would lose it. That’s stock tune and K&N drop In filter and the two stock cats no resonator no muffler.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> IReapZz said:
> 
> 
> > you pick up any power with the straight pipe cart back? More importantly did you lose any power? Doing this in a few days and wanna know before hand
> ...


 thank you for your response I'm stage one + with an injen intake, I'll prob go with a 2.5 inch and toss a small muffler on it. I've been surprised by the car, I'm a 6 speed auto but I haul ass on other cars, I've beaten a mk7 gti non pp manual from a 40 Roll til 110 by like 4-5 cars and beat an intake and exhaust 2014 focus st by 2 cars with him taking the hit from 40. It's been very surprising as far as performance.whatever I end up doing I'll make a yt video of it with some flybys


----------



## Zem4243 (Mar 8, 2018)

IReapZz said:


> thank you for your response I'm stage one + with an injen intake, I'll prob go with a 2.5 inch and toss a small muffler on it. I've been surprised by the car, I'm a 6 speed auto but I haul ass on other cars, I've beaten a mk7 gti non pp manual from a 40 Roll til 110 by like 4-5 cars and beat an intake and exhaust 2014 focus st by 2 cars with him taking the hit from 40. It's been very surprising as far as performance.whatever I end up doing I'll make a yt video of it with some flybys


Boi. Daz lit. Show em how this 1.4 tsi can kill .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

IReapZz said:


> thank you for your response I'm stage one + with an injen intake, I'll prob go with a 2.5 inch and toss a small muffler on it. I've been surprised by the car, I'm a 6 speed auto but I haul ass on other cars, I've beaten a mk7 gti non pp manual from a 40 Roll til 110 by like 4-5 cars and beat an intake and exhaust 2014 focus st by 2 cars with him taking the hit from 40. It's been very surprising as far as performance.whatever I end up doing I'll make a yt video of it with some flybys


Are you kidding me? GTI manual? Focus ST? I guess they do underestimate the 1.4T a little lol . Maybe stock numbers are advertised wrong?
You know that I believe UNi doesn’t add any boost they just mess with timing and fuel to get more power?
This car was designed to run hot almost at all times and heat up fast.
It helps with fuel economy’s by running lean with hot air intake. You can adjust timing to help with that which doesn’t give crazy power but helps fuel economy. Could be a part of why a different tune adds so much power without boosting through the moon. Either way this previous 1.4T owner called RabbitJoker had 3 inch exhaust catback , Injen intake , Racechip GTS and a Forge Dump valve kit and he said he had the the vent gauge from I can’t remember what company. He said lots of times he measured his 0-60 times and he said he was in the 4. Something so I almost didn’t believe him and he told me that if he could video it while shifting and steering he would. So if you could do a drag day or time the 0-60 that be awesome. Wow I never thought the 1.4T was that fast honestly. I have stock wheels so imagine with more stiffening the suspension and the engine and trans and putting better lighter wheels and rubber? This thing be responsive and fun. Btw I have the 5 speed manual so I have less power loss and you still pull away from others which is amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> IReapZz said:
> 
> 
> > thank you for your response I'm stage one + with an injen intake, I'll prob go with a 2.5 inch and toss a small muffler on it. I've been surprised by the car, I'm a 6 speed auto but I haul ass on other cars, I've beaten a mk7 gti non pp manual from a 40 Roll til 110 by like 4-5 cars and beat an intake and exhaust 2014 focus st by 2 cars with him taking the hit from 40. It's been very surprising as far as performance.whatever I end up doing I'll make a yt video of it with some flybys
> ...


 I'll try some 0-60 tommorow morning TCS is a bitch in the autos but from 40 in 3rd gear the car really rolls out. Also the cars I've raced are all local buddies. I'm gonna try to get either a go pro or maybe just roll with passengers in each car as camera men. My mechanic / good friend has a 5 speed manual 2012 2.5 5 cylinder that's IE tuned with Boltons and he' wants to run this weekend. I'll try my best for some 0-60 but it prob worn be quicker than 6.5 seconds due to spinning and cutting power.

The best race I've had so far was a 2014 Infiniti q50 awd 3.7, he had one extra passenger but from 40-115 it was dead even twice in a row, like nobody even gained a fender. Guy thought it was an audi 🤣🤣


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Also on stock 16s and upgraded rubber, sumitomo htr po2s


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

Poetic50 said:


> IReapZz said:
> 
> 
> > thank you for your response I'm stage one + with an injen intake, I'll prob go with a 2.5 inch and toss a small muffler on it. I've been surprised by the car, I'm a 6 speed auto but I haul ass on other cars, I've beaten a mk7 gti non pp manual from a 40 Roll til 110 by like 4-5 cars and beat an intake and exhaust 2014 focus st by 2 cars with him taking the hit from 40. It's been very surprising as far as performance.whatever I end up doing I'll make a yt video of it with some flybys
> ...


 so update I wasn't able to do a 0-60 vid as I was retrofitting my new steering wheel on today, also for some reason can't post pictures in the forums. I'm gonna shoot for some time this weekend however I will make a separate thread in the 1.4tsi forum for this. So look out for that in the near future. Also surprised the wheel was plug and play only thing is the horn won't work lol


----------

